

A response to George R. R. Martin from the author who started Sad Puppies - jarsin
http://monsterhunternation.com/2015/04/09/a-response-to-george-r-r-martin-from-the-author-who-started-sad-puppies/

======
ufmace
Very interesting that this doesn't seem to be getting much discussion on
here...

